# moss rock



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

I recently bought some moss rock, as this is what it was labeled at the store. I can't find much about it online and was wondering if it would be ok in my tank.I bought it in south miss and the rock is gray black and some red


----------



## OhioCichlids (Feb 19, 2005)

Don't see why not. Unless they are likely to be sprayed with chemicals (which is what the cleaning is for). The only other issue you would have is leaching heavy metals or copper, but moss rock is mostly granite or similar so it should be fine.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

moss rock could be any number of things... I'd wait till I identified the type of rock it is. 
Up in Mississauga, Ontario- Moss rock was limestone that had moss growing on it.


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

Here are some pictures if anybody can help to identify what kind of rock it is besides just moss rock.

http://www.paulspastry.com/Fish/MR1.jpg
http://www.paulspastry.com/Fish/ALB1.jpg
http://www.paulspastry.com/Fish/ALB2.jpg
http://www.paulspastry.com/Fish/OB1.jpg
http://www.paulspastry.com/Fish/OB2.jpg
http://www.paulspastry.com/Fish/OB3.jpg


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

Some new pics to see if someone can tell me a little more about what my rock is.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

The white rock with all the holes is tufa it can be dangerous as it can leach stuff into the water. If it has been cleaned well and soaked for a couple days it should be all right. Some of the other ones look like broken granite or limestone.


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

All of my rock was allowed to soak in a bleach water mix for 2 days. Then soaked in a declorinated water mix for a day.

How do I find out if its limestone or grantite?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

I've got tuffa in my tank, and its been fine.

I heard the story that they absorb nitrates, then once their full leach them into the aquarium, dont believe that myself, think poor tank maintenance is more likely to be the cause.

just remember their calcium based, so not good for soft acidic tanks, but otherwise fine to use


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

To test if it is limestone put acid on it as it is calcium carbonate it should fizz.


----------



## steve_58 (Jan 20, 2009)

Not sure about all of it but looks like mostly sandstone to me.I have sandstone in my african cichlid tank and no problems.


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

I think your right about it being sandstone. I went back to where I bought it from and a different salesman called the supplier for me. The supplier said it was sandstone with a small amount of limestone.


----------



## steve_58 (Jan 20, 2009)

I live in Pennsylvania.Rock like that is everywhere here.Sandstone around this area looks pretty much like that. I use it in my tanks and have no problems with it. I just srub it with a brush and boil it a little while.


----------

